# Raven Guard Showcase Log - DoI



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello Guys it's Dariusz aka Brovatar From Den of Imagination here again.
Today I got another army for you guys. Let's start of this log with some Ground forces.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/01/ravens-troops.html
Blog 2: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/01/ravenus-machine.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

they look great and very neat


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Some nice work there! :good:


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

ooooh.... thats some nice looking models there..... :good:

my only niggle is that the flesh is too fleshlike on the sarges because the gene-flaw is white skin


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very Nice as Always.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

the_barwn said:


> ooooh.... thats some nice looking models there..... :good:
> 
> my only niggle is that the flesh is too fleshlike on the sarges because the gene-flaw is white skin


We know that but it was the clients wish. But thanks for pointing it out we sometimes do get the fluff wrong ;p

Another day another part of the army.
Today some assault Raven Guard.
Like the srg here.

What do you guys think?

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/01/swooping-death.html





































PS: our studio update: 




Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

this is very cool brovatar. I'm going to be painting some Deathwatch soon and I was going to try to drybrush the black in leadbelcher then coat in nuln to give it a subtle sheen. after seeing these guys I think I may just leave it flat and do fine blue edging.

is this just one pass of blue? or is there a second strategic white accent? can't tell from pics (which is a compliment  )


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

CubanNecktie said:


> this is very cool brovatar. I'm going to be painting some Deathwatch soon and I was going to try to drybrush the black in leadbelcher then coat in nuln to give it a subtle sheen. after seeing these guys I think I may just leave it flat and do fine blue edging.
> 
> is this just one pass of blue? or is there a second strategic white accent? can't tell from pics (which is a compliment  )


Two passes of blue and some white I believe. Would have to ask the team.

Another portion of the Raven Guard this time awesome Stormtalon.

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/01/white-raven-on-his-back.html




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it, especially the birdy on the tail! :good:


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow this is very impressive, I like the white raven/bird on the tail, I may have to borrow that idea, my attempt wont be as good as this work.

Well done you have a talent here


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nicely done, the highlights are super clean and sharp


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

raven_jim said:


> Wow this is very impressive, I like the white raven/bird on the tail, I may have to borrow that idea, my attempt wont be as good as this work.
> 
> Well done you have a talent here


Yes Paulina is really skilled with the freehands and the team did an awesome job on those highlights.

Shrike oh shrike you have such big claws.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/01/shrike-and-ravens.html





































Feed your Imagination.
Brovatar.

PS: chek out our YouTube Chanel: http://www.youtube.com/user/denofimagination/videos


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Now this is something i know you are going to enjoy.
Ravenguard diorama.

Blog: http://goo.gl/5NXOdv




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Zack Cart (Jan 23, 2014)

Great Googly Mooglies. LOVE the eagle on the tail fins. Everything else is exceptional as well, of course, but that just knocks off the proverbial socks.


----------

